# sno kite gear and camera w/ housing



## dckiteboards (Sep 22, 2005)

I am trying to sell a sony camera with a great underwater as well as a all weather housing. check this link out 

great deal cheap.......

http://chicagokitesurfing.com/kiteboarding_messageboard/viewtopic.php?t=3203

also anyone interested in snowkiting I have all kinds of equipment. Brand new kite perfect for snowkiting. I will throw in a used harness, I will hook you up. post for questions leave your email or pm me... 
peace out... chris


----------



## Steve Zizzou (May 23, 2006)

A plug maybe???


----------



## dckiteboards (Sep 22, 2005)

yeah yeah yeah sorry I will change that asap of course theres one for sure everything is in great shape hardly used I bought it all for over 1000 dollars


----------

